# Canine Rehabilitation Centers



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Just wanted to share an experience with you all to address the benefits of formal post-op rehabilitation centers. My 2-year old Malinois suffered a sliced Achille's tendon a few months ago in a freak accident in our garage (crazy long story). After the surgery, I was referred to a canine rehabilitation center by my vet. To make a long story short - the investment ($700 for an initial eval and 10 therapy sessions) was well worth it. Achille's tendon injuries are very serious and take a long time to heal (the surgeon said 6 months to 1 year). Due to the efforts of the canine rehab center (and an awesome surgeon too!), my dog is back up to approximately 95% of normal in less than 4 months post-op. We will now slowly be able to return him to training for his FEMA certification.

According to the vet who runs the rehab center I visited, they can help in a variety of situations. Not only do they do post-op rehab, they can also design exercise programs (using their lap pool and underwater treadmill among other things) to build strength and endurance, and also for weight-loss purposes.

Just for reference, if anybody in CT is looking for a rehab center, the one I went to (that has an incredibly nice and knowledgeable staff) is Top Dog. Their website is:
http://www.topdoghealth.com/index.htm

Also, if anybody in CT is ever looking for an excellent surgeon, send me a PM and I'll forward you her information.

And, I get nothing for this endorsement and am in no way affiliated with Top Dog. Just wanted to spread the word...


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm glad to hear your dog is recovering so well. I sure agree about those rehab places. When my dog Zorba had a hip replacement I would have given anything if I could have found a rehab facility. At the time there were none in the los angeles area. If I had the $$, that is exactly the type of facility I would want to set up, with a pool, spa , etc..


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> I'm glad to hear your dog is recovering so well. I sure agree about those rehab places. When my dog Zorba had a hip replacement I would have given anything if I could have found a rehab facility. At the time there were none in the los angeles area. If I had the $$, that is exactly the type of facility I would want to set up, with a pool, spa , etc..


Wow, so would I. 

Thanks! What a good recommendation!


----------

